# Bergwerk-Trikot gesucht



## kumpel01 (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte hier mal den x-ten Bergwerk-Trikot-Suche-Fred aufmachen.
Vielleicht hat jemand noch eines in Größe L oder XL und möchte sich davon trennen?

Falls ja, bitte PN an mich.

Schon mal Danke!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Mai 2011)

Trikot habe ich keins, aber selbstgestrikte Handschuhe in teamfarben braun/blau/weiß und Echtleder hängen noch bei mir rum.

Preis: 778,00 EUR   2 Stück (links+rechts)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kumpel01 (11. Mai 2011)

Ne, lass mal lieber stecken. Obwohl, der Preis wäre ja verlockend


----------



## snapon (14. Mai 2011)

also ich hab noch 2 in der gesuchten Größe . Ein Kupferbraunes von sugoi und eins von dem Renault Racing Team . 

Was willst dafür ausgeben - Zustand ist fast ungetragen .

Tipp von mir : setzt deinen preis nicht zu niedrig an - ich hab speziell für das Racingtrikot ne Stange Geld hingelegt !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Mai 2011)

snapon schrieb:


> also ich hab noch 2 in der gesuchten Größe . Ein Kupferbraunes von sugoi und eins von dem Renault Racing Team .
> 
> Was willst dafür ausgeben - Zustand ist fast ungetragen .
> 
> Tipp von mir : setzt deinen preis nicht zu niedrig an - ich hab speziell für das Racingtrikot ne Stange Geld hingelegt !



nicht verkaufen ! Wenn dann biete ich mit ;-)


----------



## kumpel01 (16. Mai 2011)

Rocky, der Weg ist frei für Dich, ich bin raus

Vielleicht ergibt sich noch was anderes, irgendwann mal.


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Mai 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> nicht verkaufen ! Wenn dann biete ich mit ;-)



3,67 inkl. Versandkosten


----------



## mokka_ (16. Mai 2011)

snapon schrieb:


> also ich hab noch 2 in der gesuchten Größe . Ein Kupferbraunes von sugoi und eins von dem Renault Racing Team .
> 
> Was willst dafür ausgeben - Zustand ist fast ungetragen .
> 
> Tipp von mir : setzt deinen preis nicht zu niedrig an - ich hab speziell für das Racingtrikot ne Stange Geld hingelegt !



nun dann mache ich auch mal mit wie ist der stand der dinge??


----------



## Cleaner33 (16. Mai 2011)

Mach mal n Foto der Trikots.


----------



## raffic (17. Mai 2011)

ich vermute mal das trickot ist im bereich bauch extrem ausgebeult und ausgeleiert. wollt ihr das wirklich


----------



## snapon (17. Mai 2011)

raffic halts maul sonst schick ich die roten khmer !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Mai 2011)

raffic schrieb:


> ich vermute mal das trickot ist im bereich bauch extrem ausgebeult und ausgeleiert. wollt ihr das wirklich



warst wohl zu lange in Essen am Hauptbahnhof, oder????


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Juni 2011)

kumpel01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte hier mal den x-ten Bergwerk-Trikot-Suche-Fred aufmachen.
> Vielleicht hat jemand noch eines in Größe L oder XL und möchte sich davon trennen?
> ...



Größe L : Bucht


----------

